# Why is the uber driver logo on my home screen?



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a iphone 6s and when my screen is locked I have the uber driver logo on my screen it is really small about the size of a BB. my app is off and closed in settings everything is turned off in my background app setting everything is off. Can't load screenshot says file is to big.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

It means it's the most commonly used app at that location

It's a predictive feature in iOS allowing you to open the app automatically when unlocking

For example, say you are a frequent flyer and have say the Delta app, and each time you go to the airport, you use that app, the Delta icon will show there

Or say you frequent Starbucks and use the Starbucks app everytime you go, the Starbucks icon will show there

The idea of it is instead of unlocking your iPhone and searching for the app you need, you can just put your finger on that icon and pull up and it will automatically open that app

In this case, iOS thinks you are likely to use the Uber Driver app so it's trying to make it easier for you to access

The same feature is also found at the bottom of the app switcher


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> It means it's the most commonly used app at that location
> 
> It's a predictive feature in iOS allowing you to open the app automatically when unlocking
> 
> ...


Thank you I was wondering why the hell it was there. And yes it is at the app switcher. You awesome thank you again.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You'd better lay off the pron sites, otherwise that will show up on your screen.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DocT said:


> You'd better lay off the pron sites, otherwise that will show up on your screen.


Is that's what's on my wife's font lol she is busted.


----------



## Abigail-Clark (Jul 20, 2017)

lol


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi I found this thread while searching. I just signed up, my Uber Driver App does not show the icons at the bottom starting with Home on the left, then ending with Account at the bottom, so I have no way to change the Navigation to Googlemaps. The screen has the map, my ugly mug in the top right corner, and says either offline or online at the bottom. When I go online it says Finding Trips at the bottom. How do I correct this?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Hi I found this thread while searching. I just signed up, my Uber Driver App does not show the icons at the bottom starting with Home on the left, then ending with Account at the bottom, so I have no way to change the Navigation to Googlemaps. The screen has the map, my ugly mug in the top right corner, and says either offline or online at the bottom. When I go online it says Finding Trips at the bottom. How do I correct this?


In the uber driver app, tap your pic in the upper right corner, then tap account towards the upper right, then tap app settings at the bottom of the displayed list (scroll down), then select navigation, choose your map app.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Zap said:


> In the uber driver app, tap your pic in the upper right corner, then tap account towards the upper right, then tap app settings at the bottom of the displayed list (scroll down), then select navigation, choose your map app.


Thanks, I figured this out shortly after I posted the question.

By the way, my bluetooth does not work for GoogleMaps for some reason so I disconnect it. But when I set up the app I was instructed to turn on bluetooth. Can I run the app and GoogleMaps without bluetooth?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Thanks, I figured this out shortly after I posted the question.
> 
> By the way, my bluetooth does not work for GoogleMaps for some reason so I disconnect it. But when I set up the app I was instructed to turn on bluetooth. Can I run the app and GoogleMaps without bluetooth?


Yes, but it'll be annoying. Also, you won't be able to interface to the beacon (when you get it). Might be a snafu. With BT active, reboot your device. I know, sounds more like a Windoze answer but remember, you're working with the 'new' uber driver app.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Zap said:


> Yes, but it'll be annoying. Also, you won't be able to interface to the beacon (when you get it). Might be a snafu. With BT active, reboot your device. I know, sounds more like a Windoze answer but remember, you're working with the 'new' uber driver app.


What's "the beacon"? I really don't need the vocals for GoogleMaps, I can just follow the text.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> What's "the beacon"? I really don't need the vocals for GoogleMaps, I can just follow the text.


https://uberpeople.net/search/56532625/?q=beacon&t=post&o=relevance&c[node]=107


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER SPYWARE !


----------

